

Comcast domain Hijackers Say They Warned the Company First - drm237
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/05/comcast-hijacke.html

======
josefresco
"But once we were in," adds EBK, "it was, like, fuck it."

That combined with the bong-hit photo pretty much makes this one of the best
Wired articles I've read this year.

